# Make your own English muffins



## noboundaries

The price of tasty English muffins where I shop has gotten ridiculous, like 60-70 cents per muffin. There are cheaper muffins, at 30 cents per, but they are meh.

The price of muffins encouraged me to try making my own. My first attempt with a different recipe was a friggin' disaster, making six of the densest bricks I've ever tasted. My wife wouldn't eat them. I ate every one of those six muffin monsters.

Then comes today and a different recipe.  I just made 12 incredibly light, tender, cranny-filled mega-muffins for less than $1. My wife just came downstairs from working and raved about the one I toasted, buttered, and gave her.

First, let me apologize that I didn't think of taking pics until I'd started fry baking the muffins. I didn't want to document another disaster.  Now, I wish I had taken pics. I will next time, unless one of you want to give them a shot and beat me to it.

Here''s the recipe I adapted off the Internet.


ENGLISH MUFFINS

Recipe adapted from The Kitchn
Online Author: Buttertooth

Ray's notes: I made this recipe with King Arthur AP flour. Result was light, tender, cranny-filled English muffins. Tastes like Thomas EM but at fraction of the cost. Sooooo easy to make. I also made a few changes. Two tricks: work dough with wet hands, and use semolina like you would on pizza dough.

I did not cold ferment the dough in the fridge and these muffins were still full of nooks and crannies. A cold ferment will give the dough a light sourdough flavor.

INGREDIENTS
For the poolish:
¾ cup King Arthur AP flour
½ cup water
½ teaspoon active dry yeast

For the English muffin dough:
1 cup milk, whole or 2%, warmed to 100F.
1 teaspoon active dry or instant yeast
2 tablespoons honey or granulated sugar.
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 teaspoon salt
3 cups King Arthur AP flour
Semolina for dusting

INSTRUCTIONS
Make the poolish the night before mixing the rest of the ingredients. Mix the flour, water, and yeast together in a 2-3 cup bowl until glossy. Cover and allow to sit on the counter for 8-12 hours before continuing to the next step. Poolish should be bubbly before proceeding.

When ready to start fry baking, mix the salt and flour in a bowl and set aside.

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the hook attachment, combine the warm milk, sugar, and yeast. Check for small bubbles after a few minutes to ensure yeast is alive. It will not get foamy like it does in water.

Incorporate the poolish with a spoon, spatula, or whisk. It melts into the milk. Mixture will be frothy.

Add the beaten egg to the mixing bowl and incorporate with a whisk.

Slowly add the flour/salt and mix with the dough hook until a shaggy dough forms. Scrap the sides as necessary.

Using the hook attachment of your mixer, knead the dough on medium until it comes together as a shiny, smooth ball—about 7-8 minutes. If the ball is still clinging to the sides of the bowl, increase the speed to medium high until the gluten develops, the dough ball forms, and the dough no longer sticks to the sides. Another 2-3 minutes.

Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled bowl, cover with cling wrap, and let rise until doubled in size, about two hours. Alternatively, you can allow the dough to rest in the refrigerator overnight (and up to 3 days). Longer resting times means a more developed flavor.

Turn the dough out onto a work surface and divide into 12 equal pieces using a dough scraper. Shape into smooth balls with wet fingers and drop into a bowl of semolina to coat.

Dust a baking sheet with semolina and place muffins there for an additional rise until doubled in size, 1-2 hours. Dust the top of each muffin with more semolina.

Prep a metal spatula with semolina. Place a little pile of semolina next to each dough ball.

Warm a large, heavy-bottomed skillet over medium heat. Throw some semolina into the pan.

Quickly slide the spatula under a dough ball and transfer it to the warm pan, flipping the ball upside down. Fix any mishapes with the spatula.

Sprinkle more semolina on each muffin. Cover the pan and begin cooking your muffins. Each muffin will require about 4-6 minutes on each side, depending on your pan. Check it doesn't get too dark. Turn down the heat if it does.

Once both sides are cooked, insert an instant read thermometer into the muffins and check for 195F minimum.

Muffins are soft and tender on the inside, firm on the outside due to the AP flour. Cut with a serated knife.

Toast and serve. Store extras in an airtight container. Will last 3-5 days on the counter, or more than a week in the refrigerator.

First side in the covered frying pan.







Ooops. Let these go 6 minutes and they were a bit too brown, but still tasty!






Adapted the timing and got a better exterior.






The nooks and crannies of these English muffins.






Toasted and ready to butter and jelly.


----------



## tx smoker

I am impressed!! Excellent job. Tracy loves English muffins, as do I. Looking like I may have the day off tomorrow so these may well wind up on the agenda. thanks so much for sharing.

Robert


----------



## hoity toit

well I would say you did a fine job on them, I love English muffins and with all the time on my hands during covid I will put this on my to-do list.

HT


----------



## noboundaries

tx smoker said:


> I am impressed!! Excellent job. Tracy loves English muffins, as do I. Looking like I may have the day off tomorrow so these may well wind up on the agenda. thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Robert



Thanks, Robert. And you're welcome. I almost never baked a thing, except bread occasionally, and pizza. Now I can add EMs to my repertoire.


----------



## noboundaries

hoity toit said:


> well I would say you did a fine job on them, I love English muffins and with all the time on my hands during covid I will put this on my to-do list.
> 
> HT


 Thanks HT. The sticky dough was a bit of a challenge, but the semolina helped A LOT! Looking forward to your to-done pics.


----------



## yankee2bbq

noboundaries said:


> The price of tasty English muffins where I shop has gotten ridiculous, like 60-70 cents per muffin. There are cheaper muffins, at 30 cents per, but they are meh.
> 
> The price of muffins encouraged me to try making my own. My first attempt with a different recipe was a friggin' disaster, making six of the densest bricks I've ever tasted. My wife wouldn't eat them. I ate every one of those six muffin monsters.
> 
> Then comes today and a different recipe.  I just made 12 incredibly light, tender, cranny-filled mega-muffins for less than $1. My wife just came downstairs from working and raved about the one I toasted, buttered, and gave her.
> 
> First, let me apologize that I didn't think of taking pics until I'd started fry baking the muffins. I didn't want to document another disaster.  Now, I wish I had taken pics. I will next time, unless one of you want to give them a shot and beat me to it.
> 
> Here''s the recipe I adapted off the Internet.
> 
> 
> ENGLISH MUFFINS
> 
> Recipe adapted from The Kitchn
> Online Author: Buttertooth
> 
> Ray's notes: I made this recipe with King Arthur AP flour. Result was light, tender, cranny-filled English muffins. Tastes like Thomas EM but at fraction of the cost. Sooooo easy to make. I also made a few changes. Two tricks: work dough with wet hands, and use semolina like you would on pizza dough.
> 
> I did not cold ferment the dough in the fridge and these muffins were still full of nooks and crannies. A cold ferment will give the dough a light sourdough flavor.
> 
> Next batch, try King Arthur bread flour to see the difference. Suspect it will be a firmer muffin.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> For the poolish:
> ¾ cup King Arthur AP flour
> ½ cup water
> ½ teaspoon active dry yeast
> 
> For the English muffin dough:
> 1 cup milk, whole or 2%, warmed to 100F.
> 1 teaspoon active dry or instant yeast
> 2 tablespoons honey or granulated sugar.
> 1 egg, lightly beaten
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 3 cups King Arthur AP flour
> Semolina for dusting
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS
> Make the poolish the night before mixing the rest of the ingredients. Mix the flour, water, and yeast together in a 2-3 cup bowl until glossy. Cover and allow to sit on the counter for 8-12 hours before continuing to the next step. Poolish should be bubbly before proceeding.
> 
> When ready to start fry baking, mix the salt and flour in a bowl and set aside.
> 
> In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the hook attachment, combine the warm milk, sugar, and yeast. Check for small bubbles after a few minutes to ensure yeast is alive. It will not get foamy like it does in water.
> 
> Incorporate the poolish with a spoon, spatula, or whisk. It melts into the milk. Mixture will be frothy.
> 
> Add the beaten egg to the mixing bowl and incorporate with a whisk.
> 
> Slowly add the flour/salt and mix with the dough hook until a shaggy dough forms. Scrap the sides as necessary.
> 
> Using the hook attachment of your mixer, knead the dough on medium until it comes together as a shiny, smooth ball—about 7-8 minutes. If the ball is still clinging to the sides of the bowl, increase the speed to medium high until the gluten develops, the dough ball forms, and the dough no longer sticks to the sides. Another 2-3 minutes.
> 
> Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled bowl, cover with cling wrap, and let rise until doubled in size, about two hours. Alternatively, you can allow the dough to rest in the refrigerator overnight (and up to 3 days). Longer resting times means a more developed flavor.
> 
> Turn the dough out onto a work surface and divide into 12 equal pieces using a dough scraper. Shape into smooth balls with wet fingers.
> 
> Dust a baking sheet with semolina and place muffins there for an additional rise until doubled in size, 1-2 hours. Dust the top of each muffin with semolina.
> 
> Prep a metal spatula with semolina. Place a little pile of semolina next to each dough ball.
> 
> Warm a large, heavy-bottomed skillet over medium heat. Throw some semolina into the pan.
> 
> Quickly slide the spatula under a dough bal and transfer it to the warm pan, flipping the ball upside down. Fix any mishapes with the spatula.
> 
> Sprinkle more semolina on each muffin. Cover the pan and begin cooking your muffins. Each muffin will require about 4-6 minutes on each side, depending on your pan. Check it doesn't get too dark. Turn down the heat if it does.
> 
> Once both sides are cooked, insert an instant read thermometer into the balls and check for 195F minimum.
> 
> Muffins are soft and tender on the inside, firm on the outside due to the AP flour. Cut with a serated knife.
> 
> Toast and serve. Store extras in an airtight container. Will last 3-5 days on the counter, or more than a week in the refrigerator.
> 
> First side in the covered frying pan.
> View attachment 477735
> 
> 
> Ooops. Let these go 6 minutes and they were a bit too brown, but still tasty!
> View attachment 477736
> 
> 
> Adapted the timing and got a better exterior.
> View attachment 477737
> 
> 
> The nooks and crannies of these English muffins.
> View attachment 477738
> 
> 
> Toasted and ready to butter and jelly.
> View attachment 477739


We make homemade English muffins also. Okay, I shouldn’t say, “we” my wife makes English muffins! 
Homemade makes everything better! Your muffins looks great!


----------



## noboundaries

Thank you, Justin.  To me, English muffins were always one of those products that seemed beyond the reaches of the home baker. Nope! Glad to hear your wife keeps you muffined. 

My wife got me some muffin rings following my disaster. Didn't use them today, but will on my next batch.


----------



## chopsaw

Wow . Nice work on those . Very nice .


----------



## pc farmer

Looks great.  Might have to get my wife to try these.


----------



## motocrash

Dang Ray, those look delicious.


----------



## noboundaries

chopsaw said:


> Wow . Nice work on those . Very nice .



Thanks, chop!



pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  *Might have to get my wife to try these.*


Thanks, Adam. Your idea, not mine. 



motocrash said:


> Dang Ray, those look delicious.



Thanks, Bill. I've been fighting the urge to eat another one because the first was so good.


----------



## robrpb

Great job.


----------



## noboundaries

robrpb said:


> Great job.


Thanks Rob.


----------



## Fueling Around

Mighty fine job well done.  I think you are more than beginner or did you just get lucky?



noboundaries said:


> ...  My first attempt with a different recipe was a friggin' disaster, making six of the densest bricks I've ever tasted. My wife wouldn't eat them. I ate every one of those six muffin monsters.
> ...


There's the motivation to improve.
I, too eat my failures as a reminder to get better


----------



## pushok2018

The muffins look absolutely delicious! I love English muffins as well and made 5 butches of them during last three months... Every time I used different recipes because I wasn't satisfied with the final result - muffins were tough and I didn't like the texture.... I'll try your recipe for my next butch for sure...


----------



## noboundaries

Fueling Around said:


> Mighty fine job well done. I think you are more than beginner or did you just get lucky?


Thank you.

Well, it was only my second batch ever, but I have developed a bit of instinct from making pizza doughs and breads. Four examples in the above recipe are using AP instead of bread flour, the stand mixer instructions, covering the pan when fry-baking the muffins, and the addition of semolina.

AP flour has less gluten. I followed the recipe''s instructions "to mix 7-8 minutes until a shiny ball forms." I did that and had a sticky, gluey dough. Instinct kicked in and I cranked up the mixer speed to med-high to develop the gluten and it worked.

Covering the pan when fry-baking, not something I did on my disaster batch, just made sense to me. It really worked nicely.

The original instuctions had no mention of semolina, and it fry-baked in butter. My disaster fry-baked with butter. What a burned mess unless you wiped the pan after each batch. Using semolina made the dough easier to handle and fry-bake. It added to the crunch, too!



Fueling Around said:


> There's the motivation to improve.
> I, too eat my failures as a reminder to get better


Yep. Nothing better than a disaster to analyze what went wrong.



pushok2018 said:


> The muffins look absolutely delicious! I love English muffins as well and made 5 butches of them during last three months... Every time I used different recipes because I wasn't satisfied with the final result - muffins were tough and I didn't like the texture.... I'll try your recipe for my next butch for sure...



Thank you. I thought about trying bread flour the next time, even put it in the recipe. My wife said don't change a thing. I did use King Arthur AP flour, which is 11.7% protein. That's more protein than a lot of AP flours that can be as low as 10%. I have King Arthur bread flour in the cabinet but knew the KA AP would probably give a lighter result. Boy, did it ever.


----------



## Winterrider

EM 's look great, and I love them.  Added to the to-do list . Thank you!


----------



## MJB05615

EM's look great Ray.  Excellent work.  Love EM's, never tried to make before.  We've been using Ray's instead of Thomas' from the grocery store lately.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Steve H

They look really good. I've thought about making these in the past. Just wasn't sure how to proceed. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SmokinAl

The muffins look great. We make them all the time too, but we use the flat top, dusted with cornmeal. We don’t cover them either. That way you can cook the whole batch at once.
Al


----------



## Steve H

I never knew they were cooked this way. I always assumed in a oven.


----------



## noboundaries

Winterrider said:


> EM 's look great, and I love them.  Added to the to-do list . Thank you!


Thank you, WR.



MJB05615 said:


> EM's look great Ray.  Excellent work.  Love EM's, never tried to make before.  We've been using Ray's instead of Thomas' from the grocery store lately.  Happy New Year!


Thanks MBJ. I saw your post on Ray's muffins, which aren't available in my area. Store bought muffins measure 3.15". I didn't weigh the dough balls, but the smallest was about 4 25", the largest 6".

And Happy New Year to you, too!


----------



## noboundaries

Steve H said:


> They look really good. I've thought about making these in the past. Just wasn't sure how to proceed. Thanks for posting!


Thanks Steve. They were pretty easy.



SmokinAl said:


> The muffins look great. We make them all the time too, but we use the flat top, dusted with cornmeal. We don’t cover them either. That way you can cook the whole batch at once.
> Al


Thanks Al. And thanks for the idea of using the flattop. I don't have one, but I have the large single burner I use for roasting coffee and both a cast iron griddle and CI pizza pan that will fit. Could be a big time saver!


----------



## noboundaries

Steve H said:


> I never knew they were cooked this way. I always assumed in a oven.


When I was researching recipes, I found ones that were stovetop fried only, and ones that were browned on the stovetop but finished in the oven. My disastrous batch was stovetop to oven.  These were WAAAY easier stovetop only.


----------



## MJB05615

noboundaries said:


> Store bought muffins measure 3.15". I didn't weigh the dough balls, but the smallest was about 4 25", the largest 6".


Those larger ones we would love.  Used to be able to get Thomas' large ones, but have not seen them in a few years.
I get the Ray's at Wallyworld and Kroger here in Ga.


----------



## Fueling Around

You have the home cured loin bacon shaved thin for a killer Eggs Benedict?
That is my ultimate EM meal.


----------



## noboundaries

Fueling Around said:


> You have the home cured loin bacon shaved thin for a killer Eggs Benedict?
> That is my ultimate EM meal.


Another reason I need to get a second refrigerator.  Been wanting to cure some loin, but holiday meals took preference. Might have to use some Costco ham and make the EB.


----------



## petewoody

I have been using this recipe with King Arthur Bread Flour and cooking in a covered skillet. My results haven't been as good and SWMBO compares them to hockey pucks. Will try with AP flour.


----------



## noboundaries

petewoody said:


> I have been using this recipe with King Arthur Bread Flour and cooking in a covered skillet. My results haven't been as good and SWMBO compares them to hockey pucks. Will try with AP flour.


I know that AP flour gives a softer pizza dough, so I figured give it a try with the EMs. Loved the results. My wife is a supertaster and she tastes something metallic in a lot of commercial EMs. She said these tasted fresh and clean. 

I like using the overnight fermented poolish for taste and how it works with the flour, salt, sugar, and yeast the next day. 

My disaster, my first ever attempt at EMs, was whole grain wheat flour. That's something I'm going to have to grow into slowly. I might try substituting a single cup of KA white whole wheat or bread flour to the recipe shown above to see the impact on the final results.


----------



## daveomak

I think Thomas are the best EM's...  If this recipe is comparable, WOW !!!!...
I guess I'm back in the kitchen trying my luck at EM's AGAIN....  Baking is NOT my forte...  but for a good EM, I'm willing to give it 1 more shot.....
Thanks for the recipe, before I screw it up.....


----------



## noboundaries

daveomak said:


> I think Thomas are the best EM's...  If this recipe is comparable, WOW !!!!...
> I guess I'm back in the kitchen trying my luck at EM's AGAIN....  Baking is NOT my forte...  but for a good EM, I'm willing to give it 1 more shot.....
> Thanks for the recipe, before I screw it up.....


You're welcome, Dave. These are like Thomas EMs on steroids. They were pretty soft yesterday right after fry-baking. This morning they'd firmed up nicely, just like the ones in the store.

And trust me, I've eaten a lot of bad baking mistakes. These were pretty dang easy.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks great! I've not made these in years.
They do well with rings on a Griddle, like a  Blackstone, as well...JJ


----------



## noboundaries

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great! I've not made these in years.
> They do well with rings on a Griddle, like a  Blackstone, as well...JJ


Thanks JJ. My wife gave me a set of 5 x 4" stainless steel rings in a Christmas gift. I wanted to see how these turned out before using the rings. I'll definitely use them next time.


----------



## bill1

Steve H said:


> I never knew they were cooked this way. I always assumed in a oven.


Me too.  And the pic of 12 in the baking pan confused me but noboundaries recently clarified they were all pan-cooked on stovetop. 

NB--If they compete with Thomas' you probably have a business.  Walmart sells their GV muffins for $1.14; Thomas' are over 3X as much but people are willing to spend it for the superior product.  I doubt the extra $2 is in what may be better ingredients or labor, it's mostly in profits!


----------



## noboundaries

bill1 said:


> Me too.  And the pic of 12 in the baking pan confused me but noboundaries recently clarified they were all pan-cooked on stovetop.
> 
> NB--If they compete with Thomas' you probably have a business.  Walmart sells their GV muffins for $1.14; Thomas' are over 3X as much but people are willing to spend it for the superior product.  I doubt the extra $2 is in what may be better ingredients or labor, it's mostly in profits!



The baking pan was for the muffins to rise. After I fry-baked a batch of four, I put them back on the pan and got four more to fry-bake. Easy peasy.

Not interested in a business, but I like your way of thinking. I'd have to add preservatives and that kind of defeats the purpose of making them at home to save money and improve the taste. Plus, all I did was adapt an online recipe for my own tastes and baking processes. The result was a delicious surprise. More of a shock, really, but it gave me some insight as to the retail markup of quality English muffins.


----------



## Fueling Around

noboundaries said:


> I know that AP flour gives a softer pizza dough, so I figured give it a try with the EMs. Loved the results. My wife is a supertaster and she tastes something metallic in a lot of commercial EMs. She said these tasted fresh and clean.
> ...


I taste aluminum from the baking powder used in American biscuits which are kinda similar to English muffins.
Do the cheap muffins use baking powder?


----------



## noboundaries

I haven't checked the commercial ingredients, but my wife tasted that, too.

Some American biscuits do use baking powder. I usually buy the aluminum-free baking powder by Rumford, but it has been difficult to find with the baking surge during Covid.

The cornbread I made earlier today had Clabber Girl baking powder in it (not aluminum free) and my wife does not taste the metal.


----------



## daveomak

Amazon has Rumford ....


----------



## noboundaries

daveomak said:


> Amazon has Rumford ....



Good to know. I was out around June or July and needed baking powder for something. Picked up the only one they had, which was the BIG can of Clabber Girl. I've learned to start planning ahead and pick something up well before I need it. If they don't have Rumford on my next visit, I'll buzz Amazon.


----------



## tropics

I'd take a dozen of them off your hands WOW nicely done Sir
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow!!
Those look Outstanding!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

tropics said:


> I'd take a dozen of them off your hands WOW nicely done Sir
> Richie


Thanks Richie! Fun and tasty way to pass some time one afternoon.



Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> Those look Outstanding!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear. And thanks for the like.  We're down to two. Almost time to spend another $1 in the kitchen.


----------



## noboundaries

Whipped our another 12 muffin batch today. Five muffins were made using the 4" tart rings I got for Christmas. WAAAY easier scooping, flipping, and moving the precooked muffins using the rings. Ordered more rings from Amazon. 

This is what the poolish looks like after an overnight fermentation on the counter in a cereal bowl.







Took several more pics that looked like crap. But the final result tuned out nicely.


----------



## noboundaries

So, it's been a while since I've made English muffins. My wife received some unique honey flavors for Christmas, so as I'm leaving for the store this morning she says pick up a major brand of English muffins. Imagine my shock when 6 EMs were almost a buck a piece! She got her muffins, but I'm making a double batch this weekend (24 muffins) to put in freezer. And the cost will be less than half the price of 6.


----------



## justplainbob

noboundaries said:


> So, it's been a while since I've made English muffins. My wife received some unique honey flavors for Christmas, so as I'm leaving for the store this morning she says pick up a major brand of English muffins. Imagine my shock when 6 EMs were almost a buck a piece! She got her muffins, but I'm making a double batch this weekend (24 muffins) to put in freezer. And the cost will be less than half the price of 6.


in other words you got a kick in the pants 
they always know what they're doing


----------



## bauchjw

Not sure how I missed this before, I love English muffins, I’ve never thought to make them. This is an awesome thread to bookmark, they look amazing! Thank you!


----------



## smokeymose

I missed this one as well! I've been thinking about trying some using a little sourdough discard but maybe I'll try your recipe instead.
Pardon my ignorance, but I've not come across the term "poolish" before. What's that about?


----------



## noboundaries

smokeymose said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I've not come across the term "poolish" before. What's that about?



No problem at all. Poolish is a preferment, like an EASY sourdough starter that's ready overnight. By weight, it is equal parts flour and water. It adds a light sour flavor and leavening activity. Great for making pizza dough, too. 

Talking of preferments, Biga is something similar for bread baking and pizza dough, but the water weight is only about 70% of the flour weight. I've got a thread in here somewhere about making biga bread.


----------



## bill1

noboundaries said:


> Whipped our another 12 muffin batch today. Five muffins were made using the 4" tart rings I got for Christmas...


Thanks Ray.  I learn so much on this forum.  I initially thought you guys must be rich to not just section a 1# coffee can but these things in stainless steel are well within my price range.  And with more uses than a cupcake pan, which we have no shortage of.   Gotta' get some...both in 4-inch and 8cm (the weird 3.15" size.)  Then maybe try your EM's...although I'm not much at baking anything that doesn't come from a box with dummy instructions.


----------

